# Pcv valve problem



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

So last night car was idling rough. Andrei took me step by step on how to diagnose the problem. Took the valve cover off and it had a hissing noise coming from it. Put my finger over it and it helped and the car was running better. As a temporary fix I put a piece of duct tape over it so I can get it to the dealership. Well that didn't last long. Car started to smoke really bad. Could it still be the pcv valve?


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't think you're supposed to cover the hole permanently like that. You should be able to get to the dealership with it hissing...unless you're dealership is 100 miles away. I drove mine like that 5 miles home at night and 10 miles to the dealership the next day and didn't notice any performance issues.


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

If it is the PCV, which it certainly sounds like it could be, then you want it fixed quickly (for your own safety).

If warranty is up, part (valve cover?) is $67 from dealer and easy to replace with a 8.5mm torx socket, and one additional socket for coil pack. 

Took all of 1 hour to perform work.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The PCV valve is covered under the power train 5 year/100,000 mile warranty.


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

> 2012 ECO MT - Black Granite/Cloth; 814 mile range; Bluetooth Stereo AUX; OEM Fogs w/Chrome Covers; GM Spare tire; VG Shark Fin
> 2010 Mit Lancer GT MT (traded for ECO @31K miles)
> 2002 Pont Montana AWD (traded for 2012 LS @182K miles)
> 1990 Pont Transport (traded for Montana @240K miles)
> ...


obermb, I am ashamed of the volume of vehicles I have owned, as my primary, in the last 26 years :-o

Edit: I will start a new thread..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The vent is there as a failsafe for when the disc ruptures and the car is unable to vent PCV system pressure through the valve cover/turbo intake hose. Blocking off the PCV valve forces the crankcase pressure out elsewhere when the turbo spools up.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I drove 150 miles with my valve cover leaking air without any problems.


----------

